# Longest Downhill in Seattle??



## skimaw (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where the longest downhill in Seattle would be? Just a debate between me and my wife???


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

Look here...

http://www.bicycleclimbs.com/

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you mean within the city limits, or in the greater Seattle/Tacoma/Bellevue/Everett area? If the former, probably something down Queen Anne Hill or Capitol Hill, if the latter then probably Cougar Mtn or something like that.


----------

